# Feeding mantids honey



## Owldoggo (Jul 30, 2020)

So, I’ve heard that honey can work as a type of medicine or treat for mantids, but I’ve also heard it can mess up their digestive system, and I wanted to know if something was up with that. I just fed my mantis a little bit of honey after some issues I’ve seen him have throughout the day in hopes he’d be okay but I looked around on here and I heard some people talking about how it can also hurt mantids.


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Jul 30, 2020)

I personally don't believe it harms mantises. Of course, it should only really be used if a mantis has an abdominal infection or won't eat for dangerous amounts of time. And it should be raw honey or some other form of honey without added chemicals.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 30, 2020)

I've never heard a good argument for how honey can hurt a mantis. Raw honey has natural antibacterial aspects and the sugar provides an energy boost, both of which a sick mantis needs.

- MantisGirl13


----------

